
NPM Security Best Practices - lrsjng
https://snyk.io/blog/ten-npm-security-best-practices/
======
sarcasmatwork
Good stuff here! Adding another layer to security is a good thing. Thanks!

------
Brifer
Thanks! It's always good to know more about security.

